# How Dogs Bark in Different Languages



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Θυμάμαι που το συζητούσα κάποτε με κάτι φίλους από το εξωτερικό. Ο ένας τους, Ιταλός, έπαιρνε όρκο ότι ενώ στα ιταλικά τα σκυλιά κάνουν «μπάου μπάου», στην Ελλάδα κάνουν «γαβ γαβ». Μετά η συζήτηση επεκτάθηκε και σε άλλα ζώα. Το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι οι πάπιες στην Πολωνία είναι πολύ αγενείς, γιατί κάνουν «κφακφακφακφα(κ)». 



*Language | Word(s) Used For Dog Barks*

Afrikaans | blaf-blaf; woef-woef; keff-keff (small dogs)
Albanian | ham-ham
American Sign Language (ASL) | Both closed fists held horizontally together-fingers in towards each other. Quickly open the fists together to expose the fingers twice.
Arabic | hau-hau; how-how
Armenian | haf-haf
Balinese | kong-kong
Basque | au-au (any dog); txau-txau (small dogs); zaunk-zaunk (large dogs); jau-jau (old dogs)
Bengali | gheu-gheu; bhao-bhao
Bulgarian | bau-bau; jaff-jaff
Burmese | woke-woke
Catalan | bau-bau; bub-bub
Chinese-Cantonese | wo-wo; wow-wow; wong-wong
Chinese-Mandarin | wang-wang
Croatian | vau-vau
Czech | haff-haff
Danish | vov-vov; vuf-vuf
Dutch | blaf-blaf; woef-woef; waf-waf (small dogs); kef-kef (very small dogs)
English | woof-woof; ruff-ruff; arf-arf; bow-wow; yap-yap (small dogs); yip-yip (very small dogs
Esperanto | boj-boj
Estonian | auh-auh; auch-auch
Finnish |hau-hau; vuh-vuh; rauf-rauf
French |wouaff-wouaff; ouah-ouah; whou-whou; vaf-vaf; jappe-jappe (small dog)
German | wuff-wuff; vow-vow
Greek | ghav-ghav
Hebrew | hav-hav; haw-haw-how-how
Hindi | bow-bow
Hungarian | vow-vow
Icelandic | voff-voff
Indonesian | guk-guk; gong-gong
Irish | amh-amh
Italian | bau-bau; arf-arf
Japanese | wan-wan; kian-kian
Korean | mung-mung; wang-wang
Kurdish | hau-hau
Latvian |vau-vau
Lebanese | haw-haw
Lithuanian | au-au
Macedonian | av-av
Malay | gong-gong
Marathi | bhu-bhu; bho-bho
Nigerian (Calabar area) | wai-wai
Norwegian | voff-voff; boff-boff; vov-vov
Persian | vogh-vogh; cut-cut; bad-bad
Polish | hau-hau
Portuguese | au-au
Romanian | ham-ham; hau-hau
Russian | gav-gav; guf-guf; hav-hav; tyav-tyav (small dogs)
Serbian | av-av
Sinhala | buh-buh
Slovak | haf-haf; hau-hau
Slovene | hov-hov
Spanish | guau-guau; gua-gua; jau-jau
Swedish | voff-voff; vov-vov
Tagalog | ow-ow; baw-baw
Tamil |wal-wal, bow-bow, lol-lol
Thai | hong-hong
Turkish | hev-hev; hav-hav
Ukrainian | hau-hau; haf-haf; dzyau-dzyau
Urdu | bow bow
Vietnamese | gau-gau; wau-wau; ang-ang
Welsh | wff-wffhttp://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201211/how-dogs-bark-in-different-languages


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2013)

Καλά, σε μερικές γλώσσες είναι ιδιαίτερα ευφάνταστη η απόδοση. Gong; Πώς γίνεται;:)

Εδώ νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει ένα απόσπασμα από Family Guy:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Καλά, να δεις τι γέλιο είχαν ρίξει που τους έλεγα ότι οι πάπιες κάνουν παπαπα και τα πουλιά τσίου τσίου. Το τι δούλεμα είχα φάει, δεν λέγεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2013)

Α, ναι, αυτά είναι κλασικά που είναι ξεκάρφωτα. Επίσης το βρεκεκέξ κουάξ κουάξ είναι όλα τα λεφτά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2013)

Γιατί, το κικιρίκου; Βέβαια το cock a doodle doo παίρνει το κέικ.


----------

